# call for my godson for his 16th birthday



## SENC (Jul 7, 2013)

Stabilized black ash burl with a braz rosewood insert. Finished with tung oil, buffed, and waxed with carnauba.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20130707_220045_zps1d4b4954.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20130707_215929_zps4265881c.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling (Jul 7, 2013)

Sweet lookin call nice work


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 8, 2013)

That's a beautiful call 
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 8, 2013)

henry will you be my godfather  duck


----------



## SENC (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2013)

Nicely done, Henry... He's gonna love that!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 30, 2013)

That's one of the prettiest Reelfoots that I have ever seen!


----------

